# Tell Me All About Boykins



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2018)

I raised labs for years and trained them to be some mighty good retrievers.  I would duck hunt them, and dove hunt with them.   I quit messing with labs several years ago when my bloodline male died right after a rabies vaccination, and then only lab I had left was neutered because he just wasn't bloodline material.  He was a smart,sweet dog, just not the best conformation.

I am thinking about getting back into dove hunting, and considering a Boykin.  It just seems to make sense that a 30 lbs dog is easier to raise and keep to hunt a 6 oz bird than it is with a 70 lb brute.  I love my labs, but since it would be a house dog, like all my retrievers, my wife would appreciate the smaller dog too.

Any information would be appreciated, and any experiences that you have had with Boykins.  

Thanks
Pappy


----------



## 2busy2work (Feb 19, 2018)

I have had labs in the past also.  I am retired and now own a 1 year old Boykin.  She is by far the smartest, best companion I have ever owned.  I am training her myself and we are learning to do hunt tests.  She has just earned her HRC SHR title and will be trying for her AKC Junior title this March.  Awesome dog.  

We do everything together.  She is in my lap as I type this reply and always wants to be where I am.  She loves to retrieve, ride in or on anything and she has never met a person she did not like.  I am very happy with a Boykin.

Boykins can be a handful, but mine is very well behaved and calm ...except when there is retrieving to be done.  One of her litter mates on the other hand is much more animated all the time and bounces off the walls.

The best advice I can offer is to be sure to get one that is well bred and has health clearances so you will know more about what you are getting. 

I am glad I chose a Boykin to keep me company.  Her call name is ZZ which is short for Zoom-Zoom.


----------



## LONGTOM (Feb 19, 2018)

Contact Hudson River retrievers over near Lula


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 19, 2018)

Pappy. Youre only 25 or so minutes from me. I have 30 in training from several good blood lines. Youre more than welcome to come visit for a day.


----------



## LONGTOM (Feb 19, 2018)

Water Swat what is the name of your opperation


----------



## teamsearay (Mar 9, 2018)

I have 2 Boykins and love them. Both great pets and hunters. Eager to please


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 11, 2018)

LONGTOM said:


> Water Swat what is the name of your opperation





LONGTOM said:


> Contact Hudson River retrievers over near Lula





Water Swat said:


> Pappy. Youre only 25 or so minutes from me. I have 30 in training from several good blood lines. Youre more than welcome to come visit for a day.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Mar 11, 2018)

Good little dogs, smart, loyal & love to go hunting - ride in truck or anything else.


----------



## LONGTOM (Mar 11, 2018)

I am going to pick out my new boykin pup on thursday. I hope he turns out as good as my last one. Either way he will be loved and probably spoiled. I am slowing down now so I will train him for dove and maybe plantation quail. I am best at training lap dogs so I am sure he will be good at that.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 11, 2018)

I see pups listed on the swap and sell, but there is no DNA testing, and it seems like they just had a litter and want to make some $$ off the litter.    I contacted a man in Nc about some males he has, but the Dam of the litter is a carrier for CEA...  the male is clear. How would that affect your consideration of purchasing a pup from the litter?  

I am trying to learn here guys.  Help me out.


----------



## Kline2054 (Mar 11, 2018)

A carrier of CEA paired with a clear dog would be of absolutely no concern in my decision making, as long as they did not pair carrier with carrier or affected with carrier then you are ok


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 12, 2018)

Kline2054 said:


> A carrier of CEA paired with a clear dog would be of absolutely no concern in my decision making, as long as they did not pair carrier with carrier or affected with carrier then you are ok



even if you were considering breeding later if the dog was a performer?

what else should I be looking at to make sure I get a healthy pup?


----------



## Kline2054 (Mar 12, 2018)

Your pup would either be a carrier or clear, regardless it will not affect future breedings if the dog is a "performer"

Look at:

Pedigree of Sire and Dam and make sure that the pedigrees are not too closely related (coefficient of inbreeding) 

OFA clearances for patellar luxation, hips, and eyes 

and genetic clearances 

my bokin is a carrier for EIC, and it did not bother me in the slightest to purchase him. 

Lets put it this say. The link below is to the pedigree of one of the most popular labs in the last 30 years. Lean Mac produced HUNDREDS of offspring. Lean Mac was also a carrier for EIC

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/o...ame=2xNAFC  2xCNAFC FC CFC Ebonstar Lean Mac 


This is a list of maybe half of his offspring below 


http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=151


----------



## LONGTOM (Mar 12, 2018)

Pappy I have been reading on here for a long time, pay attention to what Kline says and you will be fine. He knows what he is talking about.


----------



## jdgator (Mar 16, 2018)

Boykins are good. Don't overlook the English cocker spaniel though. They are good bird hunters in small packages.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2018)

Kline2054 said:


> Your pup would either be a carrier or clear, regardless it will not affect future breedings if the dog is a "performer"
> 
> Look at:
> 
> ...



Just food for thought..........If you breed a clear female to a male carrier, or vice versa, the puppies should be tested to prove the puppies are clear, or carrier............This is an extra cost added to the breeding.

I would not buy a puppy without knowing it was free or a carrier.


----------

